

Ask HN: Dealing with quick exploding internship offers - cthrowawayp

Hi HN,<p>I am in a situation where I am in the process of interviewing for quite a few companies (I had 8 interviews in the past week) after our university&#x27;s career fair. One company has decided to extend me an offer letter for an internship and said they need an answer in 3 days after I officially receive the offer.<p>They are not my number one choice, but I have not received an offer from any other companies yet (although I am expecting at least a couple more).<p>Are these types of extremely quick exploding offers really that common? My internship company last year gave me from Friday to a Monday to accept an offer and even then, I had to pressure the HR recruiter to give me the weekend...<p>How do I deal with this situation in a way that can get more more time, but not annoy&#x2F;tip off the company that gave me an offer so I can explore other opportunities? I am mostly fearful of turning down an offer because I need more time, then getting stuck with a lower choice. I have contacted one of my top choices that I interviewed with early this week about possibly expediting the process.<p>Any other suggestions? Similar experiences?<p>Thanks!
======
JSeymourATL
1) Accept the offer. *See Bird in The Hand Rule.

2) If a better job offer comes in. Then graciously rescind your first
acceptance in a prompt and professional fashion.

> Are these types of extremely quick exploding offers really that common? Yes,
> the recruiter is simply trying to fill several openings quickly as possible.
> Your profile isn't much different than a 100 other intern candidates that
> he's seen. Nothing personal, just the pace of business.

~~~
caw
Some schools have requirements around accepting jobs and following through. It
may be an honor code violation by rejecting an internship you accepted.

You've already asked for an extension on this company, and asked your higher
priority companies to be expedited. When I ended up in your position I did the
same.

If you can't get the expedited offers you wanted, then you have to decide how
much you need this internship. If you're junior or senior year without any
other internships under your belt, you need the work experience so take
something. Remember, if you hate it, it's only 3 months and you learned what
you don't like. If you're freshman/sophomore year, you could do a few more
things like research or find other internships (not necessarily related to the
job fair). Early March though you're pushing it for this summer, you would
either need to find smaller companies with quicker schedules, or may end up
with a Fall internship. Would shifting your schedule (school summer, work
fall, school spring) be a possibility?

------
jtfairbank
1\. Check your uni's regulations around that. Mine required companies to set
an expiration date after November 1st, and to give all offers at least 1 week.

2\. I'd just tell them you need more time (1-2 weeks minimum). Recruiting is
expensive- if they really want you then they will be flexible regardless of
"company policy". It's not worth it to lose you and have to interview 10 more
candidates. This works better for smaller companies, the large ones tend to
have too many applicants to care.

~~~
cthrowawayp
Okay, both of the companies were relatively smaller organizations. My
university unfortunately has no posted requirement on offers and leaves it up
to the employer (this is pretty obnoxious because I know there are other
companies that do this 2-3 day crap to my peers). I'll try to push for a week
as I think that'll give me enough time to respond.

